# Form 1229



## Mohammadhusnain (May 12, 2017)

Hi All.
Immigration department requested for Form 1229.it is for children aged under 19 to be signed by parents.
It is filled by my mom and Dad and also signed by them.
These were mention before filling form on front page...

How to complete this form..
This form must be completed in English. The completed and signed form (Parts A and B) and any additional documentation should be sent to the office nominated in your application
Children birth certificate.
if it is not already lodged with the application.); • a certified copy of the personal details page of the non-accompanying parent’s, or person(s) with parental responsibility’s passport, driver’s licence, National Identity Card (ID card) or birth certificate; and • a certified copy of any relevant evidence making you solely responsible for making decisions about where the child/children is/are to live (if applicable)....

My question is that..As this form filled by my Mom and Dad and also signed by them.
Child birth certificate is already provided..
Do i still need to attach My Mom and Dad passport copy or any other documents.,i mean .passport,Nic..
I send it without any documents just filled it.


----------



## wrussell (Dec 31, 2014)

*Include government-issued photo ID.*


----------



## Mohammadhusnain (May 12, 2017)

wrussell said:


> *Include government-issued photo ID.*


Thnx for reply..
I filled it and send it without attaching any documents..Bcoz my mom is the main Visa applicant and they have all her details.like passport,Nic,and i putted the passport number in part B to be filled by parents.
And for my Dad i putted Australia passport number.He is an Australian citizen.


----------



## Ramah (Apr 25, 2017)

Mohammadhusnain said:


> Thnx for reply..
> I filled it and send it without attaching any documents..Bcoz my mom is the main Visa applicant and they have all her details.like passport,Nic,and i putted the passport number in part B to be filled by parents.
> And for my Dad i putted Australia passport number.He is an Australian citizen.


Just a heads up, Westly is a registered migration agent so I'd take his advice! I'm not sure if it's too late to submit the photo ID now though


----------



## Mohammadhusnain (May 12, 2017)

Ramah said:


> Just a heads up, Westly is a registered migration agent so I'd take his advice! I'm not sure if it's too late to submit the photo ID now though


Thnx Ramah ver kind of u.
What should i do now.
i mean i should attach My mon Nic and what about my Dad?
should i attach his Australian passport copy or Pakistani Cnic copy?
Thnx in Advance..


----------



## wrussell (Dec 31, 2014)

Mohammadhusnain said:


> Thnx Ramah ver kind of u.
> What should i do now.
> i mean i should attach My mon Nic and what about my Dad?
> should i attach his Australian passport copy or Pakistani Cnic copy?
> Thnx in Advance..


*Who should use this form?*
Where children under 18 years of age intend to travel to
Australia, their non-accompanying parent(s) or person(s) with
parental responsibility (anyone who can lawfully determine
where the child/children is/are to live) may be required to sign
a consent form to give permission for the child/children to be
granted an Australian visa for the purpose of travel to stay
temporarily or permanently in Australia. If one parent, or
person(s) with parental responsibility, has lawfully been made
solely responsible for making decisions as to where the
child/children is/are to live, then only that parent or person
needs to sign the consent form.
*
How to complete this form*
This form must be completed in English. The completed and
signed form (Parts A and B) and any additional documentation
should be sent to the office nominated in your application.
You must attach to this form:
• a certified copy of the child's/children's birth certificate(s),
(if it is not already lodged with the application.);
• a certified copy of the personal details page of the
non-accompanying parent's, or person(s) with parental
responsibility's passport,* driver's licence, National Identity
Card (ID card) or birth certificate; and*
• a certified copy of any relevant evidence making you solely
responsible for making decisions about where the
child/children is/are to live (if applicable).
To attach this form and the required documentation to your
electronic visa application, please use the electronic attachment
facility available on the eVisa website.
To access this facility via the eVisa online services page see
Online services
To attach documents electronically you will need to identify
your application by entering:
• your Transaction Reference Number;
• your date of birth; and
• the password that you supplied when your application was
lodged and saved.
Note: This form is not for the use of Electronic Travel Authority
(ETA) or eVisitor applicants who are under 18 years of age.


----------



## ampk (Sep 21, 2013)

DIBP take this form seriously, ours was requested again due to signature not close enough.

Not only was it a fairly close signature, also supplied was the other allowable type travel document for kids traveling with one parent and witnessed at an Embassy.


----------



## Mohammadhusnain (May 12, 2017)

ampk said:


> DIBP take this form seriously, ours was requested again due to signature not close enough.
> 
> Not only was it a fairly close signature, also supplied was the other allowable type travel document for kids traveling with one parent and witnessed at an Embassy.


Thnx again.
Yesterday again i sent this form.
with my Dad australian paaport copy+driving licence,,my mom passport copy and NIC.
Is it ok now?


----------



## Mohammadhusnain (May 12, 2017)

wrussell said:


> *Who should use this form?*
> Where children under 18 years of age intend to travel to
> Australia, their non-accompanying parent(s) or person(s) with
> parental responsibility (anyone who can lawfully determine
> ...


Thnx again.
Yesterday again i sent this form.
with my Dad australian paaport copy+driving licence,,my mom passport copy and NIC.
Is it ok now?


----------



## Mohammadhusnain (May 12, 2017)

ampk said:


> DIBP take this form seriously, ours was requested again due to signature not close enough.
> 
> Not only was it a fairly close signature, also supplied was the other allowable type travel document for kids traveling with one parent and witnessed at an Embassy.


How much time was taken in Granting visa after u were requested for this form?
ur response will b appreciated.
thnx


----------



## Mohammadhusnain (May 12, 2017)

waiting for your reply?


----------



## ampk (Sep 21, 2013)

I think 9 or 10 months. It was a while ago now.


----------



## Mohammadhusnain (May 12, 2017)

Thnx for ur Reply sir.

Our visa Application was lodged on 20 july 2012.
medical done in 2013 ,but they told my Father once u become citizen then ur case will proceed.
Dad became citizen in jan,2017.
immigration dept contacted us for medical Examination and some additional Documents.
we did medical on 28th April and submitted required documents on 27th April.
On 16 DAD emailed them about our case process and request them to proceed as soon as possible.
they emailed that ,

We are actively working on your family visa application. Currently, your
wife's visa application is undergoing mandatory departmental check. The
visa application will be concluded after the completion of checks.

Please provide the follwing documents for further processing of your wife's
visa application:

- Form 1229 for the children under the age of 18 years.
My question is this Sir,almost we provide all documents to immigration,
whats next,what will they ask next,and when will they finalise our case as i told u that our DOL IS 2012.

THNX IN ADVANCE


----------



## Mohammadhusnain (May 12, 2017)

wrussell said:


> *Include government-issued photo ID.*


hello sir,

Our visa Application was lodged on 20 july 2012.
medical done in 2013 ,but they told my Father once u become citizen then ur case will proceed.
Dad became citizen in jan,2017.
immigration dept contacted us for medical Examination and some additional Documents.
we did medical on 28th April and submitted required documents on 27th April.
On 16 DAD emailed them about our case process and request them to proceed as soon as possible.
they emailed that ,

We are actively working on your family visa application. Currently, your
wife's visa application is undergoing mandatory departmental check. The
visa application will be concluded after the completion of checks.

Please provide the follwing documents for further processing of your wife's
visa application:

- Form 1229 for the children under the age of 18 years.
My question is this Sir,almost we provide all documents to immigration,
whats next,what will they ask next,and when will they finalise our case as i told u that our DOL IS 2012.

THNX IN ADVANCE


----------



## Mohammadhusnain (May 12, 2017)

Our visa Application was lodged on 20 july 2012.
medical done in 2013 ,but they told my Father once u become citizen then ur case will proceed.
Dad became citizen in jan,2017.
immigration dept contacted us for medical Examination and some additional Documents.
we did medical on 28th April and submitted required documents on 27th April.
On 16 DAD emailed them about our case process and request them to proceed as soon as possible.
they emailed that ,

We are actively working on your family visa application. Currently, your
wife's visa application is undergoing mandatory departmental check. The
visa application will be concluded after the completion of checks.

Please provide the follwing documents for further processing of your wife's
visa application:

- Form 1229 for the children under the age of 18 years.
My question is this Sir,almost we provide all documents to immigration,
whats next,what will they ask next,and when will they finalise our case as i told u that our DOL IS 2012.

THNX IN ADVANCE


----------



## ampk (Sep 21, 2013)

"My question is this Sir,almost we provide all documents to immigration,
whats next,what will they ask next,and when will they finalise our case as i told u that our DOL IS 2012."

A similar question is - on what day will I die?

It will no doubt happen one day, but it is not predictable nor do I have any control over it - other than to withdraw my application.

So just wait like everyone else has too.


----------

